# Pirate Joke



## Banned (Mar 22, 2009)

A pirate walked into a bar, looking very worried, with a piece of papertowel on his head.

The bartender asked him what the problem is.

"Arrr...it seems I got a Bounty on me head."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2009)

:lol: 

[sign]10/10[/sign]

...except shouldn't it be a cowboy?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2009)

http://kara.allthingsd.com/files/2009/02/funny-pictures-sad-cat-bounty-on-head.jpg


----------



## gooblax (Mar 23, 2009)

Speaking of pirate jokes... from an article on *bad* jokes I was reading over someone's shoulder on the train...


> Q) Why are pirates so popular?
> A) They just aaarrrrrrrrr!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 23, 2009)

Was there a parrot on that shoulder?


----------



## gooblax (Mar 23, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Was there a parrot on that shoulder?


I can't say that I noticed one... but come to think of it, the pirate eye-patch I was wearing may have blocked my view of shoulder-perching parrots.


----------

